# 140 HP Suzuki four stroke



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a 2003 Suzuki 140HP four stroke that is giving me problems starting. It will eventually start but i have to rev it up about half throttle for it to even try to start. Changed out spark plugs already, drained water seperator, etc... The only thing i havent really looked into is the ignition switch. I noticed that even after being started the motor started to beep and go through its self-diagnostic check. Any ideas what can be causing this?

Thanks in advance,

Josh


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Is it a carb. four stroke or fuel injected,,, I should know this, but not at my books right now..


----------



## DTwoTheJ (Jul 23, 2009)

<DIV goog_docs_charIndex="303">Hey I would check to ensure your batteries are good to go. Also check the terminals to ensure no corrosion. I had the same problem with my 140 hp and it ended up being something as easy as cleaning them and getting a good charge on the batteries. I have the same engine just a we bit newer. But sounds like the same problem I had. I would hate to have you go out and spend a ton of money on a $15 fix  </DIV>


----------



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry. Wasnt specific enough. This is a fuel injected motor. The only thing that i really havent replaced on the fuel delivery side is the h/p filter. I also dont think it has ever been replaced.

Thanks to everyone,

Josh


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

If its never been replaced, that is a fine place to start..

Alot of times on a fuel injected engine a simple link and sync, adjust the tps, will do the trick..


----------



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

Problem solved.

Thanks God it was easy and not too expensive. Changed the high pressure canister filter out and cleaned the connections on the battery and the wires going to the ignition. One of those two things fixed the problem. To be honest i think it was just the little bit of corrosion on the terminals because the self diagnostic check on the ignition switch works better now.

Thanks to all,

Josh


----------



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

I just thought the problem was fixed. Now i am back to square 1. The motor started fine in the yard 8 different times yesterday. Today about 3 times. However, a buddy and i put it in the water today and it would not start for anything. It seems like the ignition switch is not working properly. Would this cause the motor to turn over and start for about a half a second and then shut back down? Im lost on this one. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Josh


----------



## molvera (Nov 3, 2007)

I have the same motor and I am not sure if it would be the same problem as what your experiencing. I had my skiff out one day and it was acting up on starting. After four Advil and much frustration I found a bad connection that came off the key switch. it was in a wire case so we could not see it. I think it was the wire that maybe controlled the kill switch. It was a bad original install that allowed some corrosion to take place and the wire was severed. I think it was doing this off and on before the wire was completely severed. We fixed the connection and I haven't had a problem with it since.


----------



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

Well guys,

It turned out to be the ignition switch which was faulty. The kill circuit was grounding out the ecm and causing the motor to shut down after the switch moved from the start to the run position.

Josh


----------

